# Dictionary for kindle device



## Luishm

I've just received my new kindle (e-book reader from amazon).
One of the great features it has is "over the cursor" dictionary look-up, as well as, if the default dictionary is so, translation.
This is of course great for reading different languages, as you don't have to leave the book to search (either in other book or in computer).
As the dictionaries are digitally made, and wordreference must have all of its entries digitalized (ovbious), it shouldn't be hard to fix a compatible dictionary, even for the different formats available for different reader brands (.mobi, .prc, .epub, etc).
This could be a very considerable revenue source, as it could be sold at around 10$ (average price for other definition-dictionaries available). What's more, wordreference is a leader in translation and should be in there ahead!
Right now, there are english dictionaries, and apparently some french-german translation, but nothing more!

E-readers have come to stay, believe me. I've always been a paper lover (among other things) and I'm amazed with my new kindle.

I even offer myself to do the job!


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Luishm,

I like the idea.  You are offering to work on it?  Please write me through the Contact Us form so we can talk.

Mike


----------



## Luishm

Done.

_____________


----------



## tmstulg

Hi, Did this idea proceed?  I'm learning Italian and reading beginner books on my Kindle.  A easy way to do translation within the reader would be great.  Todd


----------



## mkellogg

We are hoping to get something together, but it is slow. The Kindle doesn't seem very internet-friendly.


----------



## SempreInGiro

Mi piacerebbe moltissimo avere un dizionario bilinguale (Italiano/Inglese) su Kindle! Ci sono adesso altri dizionari nel Kindle Store, però mi fido di WordReference molto di più! Spero che il tentativo di farlo continua... Come va?


----------



## gotitadeleche

Are you still working on this project? Any idea when something will be available?


----------



## mkellogg

I'm sorry, but this is not something that we have worked on, so don't expect it anytime soon.

If anybody finds that the newest version of the Kindle can work well with online dictionaries, let me know and we might be able to get something working.

Mike


----------



## Vanda

Oba! I'l be receiving my 1st Kindle next week. I'll see what happens!


----------



## rjartist

I would love to see and app for Kindle. I use the app on my android phone but now I have a Kindle HD. I would love an app for the Kindle HD.


----------



## Julian Tavela

wordreference on ebooks!


----------



## rjartist

Julian Tavela said:


> wordreference on ebooks!



An ebook is not that dynamic. Plus, I searched and it was not there. I was hopeful. I do use my Android app a lot and I am thankful I have it but I do most of my reading in Spanish on my Kindle Fire HD. So, having it on my phone works but that means I am carrying two devices when I want to just read.


----------

